# Rest In Peace "Pappy"



## ripjack13 (Nov 11, 2018)

I just learned that Jack 'Pappy" Lewis has passed away. I do not have any details about it. But please keep him and his family in your thoughts and prayers.

Reactions: Sincere 33


----------



## Ray D (Nov 11, 2018)

Thoughts and prayers for his family. Rest In Peace Pappy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CWS (Nov 11, 2018)

This is a sad day for everyone at Wood Barter. My thoughts and prayers are with his family.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arn213 (Nov 11, 2018)

Sincerest condolences to the Lewis family. He was a really treat with showcasing his work and a great contributor of it with the Wood Barter family which will be greatly miss. RIP Jack “Pappy” Lewis- thank you for sharing your great work and inspiring this newbie and the Wood Barter community.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Nov 11, 2018)

This is sad news indeed. He was a great contributor to this site and he will be surely missed. I know I will miss him and his postings. He just posted yesterday. I guess it was just his time, when the lord calls us we go. At least he did not suffer with a prolonged illness, God took him quickly. Rest in peace pappy.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 11, 2018)

I saw that elsewhere and Hoped it was not same pappy. RIP

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## drycreek (Nov 11, 2018)

He will be missed, prayers go out to his family. Rest In Peace

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Nature Man (Nov 11, 2018)

My condolences to his family. He will be missed! I always enjoyed seeing his work -- he had a lot of talent. Chuck

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tony (Nov 11, 2018)

Geez, that is sad news. He did beautiful, creative work and was always willing to share his knowledge and help people along the way. My thoughts and prayers go out to his family. Tony

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Nov 11, 2018)

Thoughts and prayers to his family. Such sad news. I won the knife he posted in guess the wood, get the knife. That knife will be put up and cherished even more now. I haven't been a member too long but loved looking at his creations. We'll see ya one day Pappy and officially meet!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## ironman123 (Nov 11, 2018)

Condolences to the family. He did great work and was a gift of knowledge to our members. He will be greatly missed. RIP Pappy Lewis.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rocky1 (Nov 11, 2018)

Truly sorry to hear that; Jack was an amazing guy. After buying a knife from him and visiting a little here, I took time to stop and visit Jack the last time I was through there; it was an inspirational afternoon, to say the least. Jack just kinda made you feel like you'd known him all your life, the minute you walked in the door. Can't sit down and visit in his shop until you build something; or at least that's what he told me. He started into things, pulled his pistol out of his pocket, and laid it up on the back of the work bench, before he stuffed a tool in his back pocket and scratched it up. Said, some folks told him, he shouldn't carry a gun, because he was a preacher. Then he kinda smiled and said, "But preachers have every right to defend themselves too!" I had to smile at that one! 

He kicked around the shop a minute or two, dug out an old Western Boot Knife blank and decided we'd make me a knife. He worked his metal magic, tried to teach me how to grind it, then he fixed the mess I made of it. Jack made it look really simple; maybe with more practice it is. Then he had me pick out stock for the scales, cut them out, pinned and shaped them. It's always been kinda special, but that just took on a whole new level. 

Afterwards we went in the house so he could put his feet up and rest a bit, where he showed me a room full of trophy winning Turkey Calls of every variety that he'd made. Looked at pictures and listened to his call stories for hours; I could have easily spent days. 

You'll truly be missed Pappy; Rest In Peace...

Reactions: Like 3 | Great Post 7 | Sincere 5


----------



## duncsuss (Nov 12, 2018)

Very sorry to learn this. RIP Pappy.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Nov 12, 2018)

RIP Pappy...a wealth of knowledge and talent has left us  I never had the opportunity to meet him but always enjoyed seeing his work.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Schroedc (Nov 12, 2018)

We're richer for having had the chance to know him, Poorer for having lost him. RIP Pappy. You'll be missed!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 6 | Sincere 2


----------



## David Van Asperen (Nov 12, 2018)

Our loss for sure RIP Pappy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Foot Patrol (Nov 12, 2018)

RIP Pappy!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Nov 13, 2018)

Man so bummed. RIP Pappy and thanks for always sharing you knowledge so freely. Your knifes will be cherished.
We lost a good one but the heavens will shine a little brighter.
Thoughts and prayers to the family and friends.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Sincere 2


----------



## gman2431 (Nov 14, 2018)

Very sad to hear... RIP pappy

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## tocws2002 (Nov 27, 2018)

Dang, can't believe this. I was just getting ready to update a thread regarding a knife pappy made for me. My oldest daughter took her first deer and I got to use the knife for the first time. Sad news indeed!

-jason

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Sincere 2


----------



## Strider (Nov 27, 2018)

Sad news, sad indeed. Great posts, great knives. My condolences to his family. RIP

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Sincere 3


----------

